# Getting "Out There"



## Rastafurhi (Aug 8, 2015)

Hello all, I have taken a liking to this "digital music". I now have a slew of minute long songs and a few that are 4 mins and complete. other than sound cloud what do yall use to let others hear your music? I have one song that I don't want to publicly put out until I know someone is listening if you know what I mean.
Also where and how is a good way to find samples? Currently I am using LMMS as a creation tool.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 9, 2015)

There are good sample kits you can buy, be vary careful about free samples, a they are not always truly 'free'. NEVER sample from other musicians unless you plan to give the entire song/album for free. Licensing samples is a bitch. I personally prefer to write my loops in midi, link it to a vst instrument, and add effects.

Try bandcamp, glorious bandcamp.


----------



## missprint (Aug 10, 2015)

I have been making music since 2003. I started using Newgrounds as a platform to help get my sound "out there."
And of all the projects that I have submitted (over 350 submissions) I have had 1 song end up in a flash game on newgrounds that did very well. 1 flash game that was one person's first project on newgrounds for a game. 1 of my songs ended up in a japanese video game as a character BGM Theme. 1 song ended up in a sundance film festival project I don't know the name of the movie but the artists did say he used my music in his film. I have also had 1 of my songs get used in its essence for a resident evil flash on newgrounds. And one of my sound effect files ended up in a game without giving me recognition, but I knew who the person was. This game ended up on android devices. He still uses them today. And finally... one of my songs ended up getting downloaded over 26,000 times. But I found out that the name of the song in question was actually the name of an artist in another country. And surprisingly enough? It sounds just like them. So a lot of people actually thought the song was that artist. I remember trying to translate a web post by someone who asked the artist about my song being theirs... and you want to know what they did? They actually recreated my song as an acoustic version.

How much money have I made from all of that fun stuff?

$0.00

Do I care?

No.

Not even a little bit. I want to get my music known first. I am not the type of person who thinks "Oh they need to pay to hear all of my new stuff." No I keep releasing my music for free to download ALL of the time. I'd rather make money on a big project instead of becoming an artist who performs at teenage wastelands. I don't care how much money you make at such a show. Wasted white girls dance to anything. I am not about that scene.

So far on soundcloud? It is hard to get listeners unless you post up a song that fits the genre of DUBSTEP. If you are not doing anything in DUBSTEP on soundcloud then you will have a VERY HARD TIME getting listeners.

So I created a dubstep song that was actually half assed. Know what happened? I got 5 people to love it, and 4 of them rebroadcasted it to their friends.

I hate dubstep.

Yet even crappy dubstep gets love. I hate it. I even expressed it on my track's detailed description. But I am still trying to find out what site gets more listeners in which genre of EDM, or music in general.


----------



## Jiasnga (Aug 12, 2015)

oh, too bad!









samsung s6 hÃ¼lle


----------



## Luca Kasner (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh.... he did very wrong with the person who cares.


----------

